# Lake Tanganyika tank lol



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Whats up peeps, I have a empty 55gl tank, I was going back and forward on what to do with this tank,, come in my mind I have a 150gl African cichlid malawi tank, haps and peacocks mostly, a few mbunas, and my daughter tank all mbunas..I was thinking to set up the 55 into a reef saltwater tank,, but hey I had a reef tank before, so I count the cost and took a look at the pros and cons..My fish buddy call me up and told me that his syn catfish dead because he didnt know his heater went out.I went back and forward for about 2 weeks should I set up a reef tank, But when I got that phone call tonight hahqhaha I change my mind quick, Im setting my tank up as a lake tanganyika tank...Peeps I dont think I can take it if I had a reef tank crash on me, Im sticking with my africans peeps :fish: sooo now Im relieved, Lake tanganika 55 gl tank baby,, now fish to choose :dancing: :fish: less headaches easier set up, I have a canister filter, empty tank, only thing left is to bulid my stand and canopy, sand, lighting, heater, powerheads, simple than a reefs, tell me what you guys think, and also opinions on choice of fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Multifasciatus, calvus and cyprichromis.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah I was thinking tnat D.J.,, can I mix calvus with compressicps


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a pair of gold head comps in a tank same size and they get along with the single calvus,how about some punks in there aswell


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Im starting on my profect right now, went to lowes to buy my wood, taking my time ,, I mite have it up and running by Christmas, got to scrap some background paint off with ease, and change it to black painted background


----------



## Lushaquatics (Sep 15, 2013)

Tangs! Good choice... I'm converting my 55g from a planted tank with guppy to Tangs as well... I'm going to be going with Lamp Caudopunctatus, Lamp Similis, and Julido Gombe. All smaller species at 3.5" and under.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Lushaquatics said:


> Tangs! Good choice... I'm converting my 55g from a planted tank with guppy to Tangs as well... I'm going to be going with Lamp Caudopunctatus, Lamp Similis, and Julido Gombe. All smaller species at 3.5" and under.


Yeah good choice, Im been dealing with africans for years, my wife buying my light fixtures an powerheads,  my best friend gave me a fuval canister, he said he couldn't get it to work :dancing:


----------



## Lushaquatics (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh hand me downs make the hobby much more economical and enjoyable! lol..


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Thsts right bro. Lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd choose one species of altolamp.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> I'd choose one species of altolamp.


Link me to altolamp so I can check them out, an read up on them, by the way peeps I got the fluval 305 working, that's a plus.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I got it, altolamp, calvus, compress, etc.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

*After reading the posts by the OP, I couldn't help myself. *


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Hahahaha peeps


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Well peeps I have change up again..the tank is set up, but its another lake Malawi grow out tank, also Im putting females in there, breeding getting some fry out the deal..in future Im go get another tank and make it a Tanganyika...


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

jimmie said:


> Well peeps I have change up again..the tank is set up, but its another lake Malawi grow out tank, also Im putting females in there, breeding getting some fry out the deal..in future Im go get another tank and make it a Tanganyika...


You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah I know , I been dealing with cichlids for a long time, once this tank grow out and breed for some fry, then it going to be changed into a tang tank....color going for the color for now


----------

